# Women only taxis



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just read something online that said in Mexico, they have a taxi service driven by women, that only cater to women.
The reason behind this is because lots of women feel uncomfortable catching a taxi driven by a man they do not know.

I for one think this is a_ great_ idea and should be brought to Australia.

Being a 17 year old female, I often feel quite nervous and sometimes even scared about having to catch a taxi driven by (usually) an older male. I find it quite uncomfortable, especially at night, but as I am not eligible to get my p plates yet, taxis are usually my only option. If I have other friends in the car, I feel alot safer, especially if I have male friends there, but quite often I'm by myself.

I just wanted to hear eevryone's thoughts on this issue.


----------



## baxtor (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I just read something online that said in Mexico, they have a taxi service driven by women, that only cater to women.
> The reason behind this is because lots of women feel uncomfortable catching a taxi driven by a man they do not know.
> 
> I for one think this is a_ great_ idea and should be brought to Australia.
> ...



the world is full of people with hang ups and insecurities, it's up to you to deal with yours. There is no reason why the rest of society should have to change or adapt in order for you to feel comfortable. 
Get over it.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn good business idea for someone with the cash to buy a couple of hot pink taxi's & as a woman that has had to catch a taxi late at night with a few creepy old perverts I think it's a brilliant idea


----------



## wranga (Nov 1, 2009)

how sexist is that? you could just hear women screamming if they were told that they couldnt have this taxi cause its for men only


----------



## Kyro (Nov 1, 2009)

Baxtor seriously lot's of woman feel the same & why should we not have the right to feel safe getting a cab


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

baxtor said:


> the world is full of people with hang ups and insecurities, it's up to you to deal with yours. There is no reason why the rest of society should have to change or adapt in order for you to feel comfortable.
> Get over it.


 
Ww. Sorry but I have seen violent things happen to females around me and if it's a crime for me to be insecure about being driven around by an older male I do not know then lock me up.
I was just saying I think it's a good idea because I know many many women who have the exact same "insecurity." 
I was not asking Australia to "adaprt" to it. I was simply saying I thought it would be a good idea and I don't think I'm the only one who feels that way.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

wranga said:


> how sexist is that? you could just hear women screamming if they were told that they couldnt have this taxi cause its for men only


 
I didn't say I wouldn't be for a man's only taxi either. I think either way it's a great idea, and they could also keep the option of getting a taxidriven by either a male or female if they are comfortable with that.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyro said:


> Damn good business idea for someone with the cash to buy a couple of hot pink taxi's & as a woman that has had to catch a taxi late at night with a few creepy old perverts I think it's a brilliant idea


 
Amen


----------



## Jewly (Nov 1, 2009)

This would be a great idea. When I was about 18, I often used to catch taxis backwards and forwards from my place to my bf's place and I had this one taxi driver who would turn up almost every single time. Often he would call the job in and then not show up for 30-40 mins but when I'd ring back, they'd say that he was meant to be there ages ago. He was a really creepy guy and I hated being in the car with him.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah those creepy awful taxi drivers,murderers and rapists the lot of them.They should all be locked up with the key being thrown away.


----------



## ravan (Nov 1, 2009)

I also think its a good idea.
Some of the older men can be quite lovely, however, some of them *shudders* ...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Yeah those creepy awful taxi drivers,murderers and rapists the lot of them.They should all be locked up with the key being thrown away.


 
Take the piss I don't care, but lots of taxi drivers are creepy. Especially when your a 17 year old girl, who couldn't really defened herself if something was to happen. Sure a kick in the junk would work, but things can happen in the blink of an eye.
I have had some really creepy taxi drivers.. asking me if my parents would be home while they were driving me there.
Sorry if that makes me feel uncomfortable 
Also, I had one taxi driver ask me if my boyfriend would be home waiting for me, I replied that I didn't have a boyfriend, and he made an inappropriate comment, seemingly amazed how an "attractive girl like me" couldn't have a boyfriend, but a bit more sinister. It was downright creepy.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 1, 2009)

My uncle was a taxi driver. He sure as hell isn't Creepy. I do agree with Wranga though....it seems there are too many 'women only' instances in this world...and try it in reverse, next thing you know the womens group are up in arms. A great example is the Male only Gym that was established in Sydney. It was set up by a gay guy who wanted to cater for insecure males who felt uncomfortable exercising around women and gay guys worried about backlash from other guys at a unisex gym.

Womens group got all up in arms about it and it actually got shut down......Good thing that fernwood gym doesn't operate  . Unfortunately men just get told to man up and get over it.

All that said, however, i think the late night Taxi thing for women is a good idea. There have been cases, even in Australia, of taxi drivers using the job to take advantage of or rape single, intoxicated women late at night. If i had a gf or wife who had to use late night taxis regularily it would give me a slight piece of mind.

I feel it is one of the VERY FEW, instances where a women only service/establishment has merit.


----------



## itbites (Nov 1, 2009)

Well down here in Mexico....

I don't know if you've ever experienced some of our male taxi drivers.

If their not asking to come inside your house to have sex,

their pulling out their private parts for you to see!!!

My own mother got harassed last time she caught a cab at night

& if she didn't have a huge nasty dog at her place to ward the dirty bastard off

who knows what might have happened!

I've experienced my fair share of feral male taxi drivers that think because your half cut 

they can try the "moves"


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Josh - 
I didn't say all taxi drivers are creepy, I'm sure your Uncle is a great guy. I had a great taxi driver drive me home on Friday afternoon who was fascinated to hear all about my reptiles. He wasn't creepy at all. Also, my group of friends have a taxi driver who takes us to and from parties. He flicks his interior lights on and off like a strobe to welcome us, and plays Elvis. He is really cool.

I also agree that women's groups cause too much fuss over stupid little things and even though I am a woman myself, I wouldn't agree with closing down an all male's gym regardless of why they were operating.
As different genders, we each deserve an equal right to have our own groups and organizations, and also our unisex ones. 
However I think this taxi thing is a great idea. They could as I said before also do it for males. I don't find the idea sexist at all because it could possibly stop abuse to women in some situations.

It bites - It's not just taxi drivers that think they can pull the moves when you're half cut. But seriously, some of them can be really nice, but others just shouldn't be driving women around.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2009)

As long as you are willing to pay extra for it....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> As long as you are willing to pay extra for it....


 
I can't see how they would justify charging extra just so a women could drive you. Even if they did, I would be willing to pay a little bit extra to feel safe and secure.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I can't see how they would justify charging extra just so a women could drive you. Even if they did, I would be willing to pay a little bit extra to feel safe and secure.


 
It would be a specialist service, they would have to hire more women drivers, ensure the service was available and policed, screen the calls which all takes extra time, of course they can justify charging more.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 1, 2009)

im sick of women wanting women only things.......their happy to have taxi's and gym's and other things but if they are told "sorry this is a mens only venue" we're labeled sexist.some want equal rights others want women only GET OVER IT !!! i work in pubs and clubs and i find some women are worse than some guys knowing that i cant lay a finger on them when asking them to leave.I get threatend by women saying they will sue me for sexual discrimenation cause i want them to leave.If a male threatens me i can use minimal force to remove them but a womam takes things further cause they know i cant touch them in any way..


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hahaha...i guess ive never had a creepy cab driver before,mostly i just cant understand them lol
Anyway, how can you be so sure your any safer with a woman? There are some damn scary women around!!!!!
The only time ive had a problem with a cab driver was in melbourne, they are sooo damn rude!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

hobbo said:


> im sick of women wanting women only things.......their happy to have taxi's and gym's and other things but if they are told "sorry this is a mens only venue" we're labeled sexist.some want equal rights others want women only GET OVER IT !!! i work in pubs and clubs and i find some women are worse than some guys knowing that i cant lay a finger on them when asking them to leave.I get threatend by women saying they will sue me for sexual discrimenation cause i want them to leave.If a male threatens me i can use minimal force to remove them but a womam takes things further cause they know i cant touch them in any way..


 
I understand were you are coming from, I understand lots of women try to plead the "sexual discrimination" acusations. We also discussed the gyms and that before. I think it's all stupid, men should be allowed their mans only gyms/taxis/whatever aswell, however that' not for us to decide. I think the women who push for mens only organisations to be closed down are idiots. 

However women should have the right to feel safe at all times. As do men. However lots of taxi drivers come across as very perverted and inappropriate. As other women have posted, they also find the same thing. This is the one instance I believe women should have a seperate service to men. However those that feel comfrable driving with the opposite gender could still be given the choice to do so.
Anyway I have repeated myself over and over, I do not try to encourage sexism to men, however I would personally feel safer being driven by a female driver.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> It would be a specialist service, they would have to hire more women drivers, ensure the service was available and policed, screen the calls which all takes extra time, of course they can justify charging more.


 
Thats true, but wouldn't they have to do all that in a normal taxi company anyway? Apart from hire specifically female drivers..


----------



## itbites (Nov 1, 2009)

Well perhaps if these male taxi drivers weren't trying to FORCE themselves onto intoxicated/vulnerable

women/girls there would be no need for "specialist services" Some men seem to have major problems 

controlling their urges & they are supposed to be ensuring that the customer gets home safely

that is what they are paid to do!!!

I don't agree with female only gyms, clubs etc.... & this thread has nothing to do with any of those things

so I think the bitter men need to stop bringing up things that have nothing to do with this topic! 

How would you feel if you were paying for a service where you feel threatened & wonder if you are 

going to make it home unscathed!?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Thats true, but wouldn't they have to do all that in a normal taxi company anyway? Apart from hire specifically female drivers..


 
They wouldn't have the trouble of only being able to send a small percentage of there workers to your call. Which means the female drivers would likely be driving a further distance to get to where you are as well. As they couldnt just send the nearest taxi.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

itbites said:


> Well perhaps if these male taxi drivers weren't trying to FORCE themselves onto intoxicated/vulnerable
> 
> women/girls there would be no need for "specialist services" Some men seem to have major problems
> 
> ...


 
I agree with everything you just said. Thank you :lol:


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> They wouldn't have the trouble of only being able to send a small percentage of there workers to your call. Which means the female drivers would likely be driving a further distance to get to where you are as well. As they couldnt just send the nearest taxi.


 
Unless they ended up having ALOT of women driving for them, then yes I understand what you mean. I still say I would pay a bit extra for my own feeling of security.


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol.. i think its stupid.

What would you like next ? Women only trains? Bahhh


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just read this about one in the UK ."Booking is done over the phone, and a text message is sent to the customer to let her know the vehicle is approaching, which means she doesn't have to wait outside. Drivers are trained in self-defense and will wait outside a customer's home after a drop-off to ensure she gets in safely."
I would feel much safer catching one of them than a regular taxi.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Lol.. i think its stupid.
> 
> What would you like next ? Women only trains? Bahhh


 
No because in a taxi usually it is a one on one situation and there are not as many witnessess if a crime were to take place. Your telling me that you wouldn't mind catching a taxi home with a perverted old man?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 1, 2009)

How would they vet these women taxi drivers? God forbid if they hired some creepy lesbian ones lol.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> How would they vet these women taxi drivers? God forbid if they hired some creepy lesbian ones lol.


 
Hahah. That's true.. I would still probably feel safer with them ha


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> No because in a taxi usually it is a one on one situation and there are not as many witnessess if a crime were to take place. Your telling me that you wouldn't mind catching a taxi home with a perverted old man?



Id say catching a train home at night would be alot scarier than a taxi, mostly they are empty..
I never said id like to be in a taxi with a perverted man, gosh...and if i was, id take his name and driver number etc and id be getting him into alot of ****. Cant say ive ever had one to deal with...have enough of them at work to deal with..

I can understand your view, but like i said before, there are some scary, perverted woman around too


----------



## Kitah (Nov 1, 2009)

I know I wouldn't pay to use a service like this.. all of the taxi drivers in townsville seem really nice and friendly, and I've caught taxi's late at night. Never been drunk or anything though (for that matter, I've NEVER been drunk, or even tipsy lol) 

I'd agree, I think I'd perhaps rather be in a taxi than on a empty train (barr a few dodgy looking characters). I hate trains late at night... 

I suppose if you were willing to pay for the services, why not


----------



## baxtor (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I didn't say I wouldn't be for a man's only taxi either. I think either way it's a great idea, and they could also keep the option of getting a taxidriven by either a male or female if they are comfortable with that.



Year right, and we can have dual control taxis with a couple driving for couples and gay drivers for gays and the list goes on. You might just have to catch a bus but it's probably a man driving that too.


----------



## ravan (Nov 1, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Year right, and we can have dual control taxis with a couple driving for couples and gay drivers for gays and the list goes on. You might just have to catch a bus but it's probably a man driving that too.





get off your high horse, it was only a suggestion, its not like it'll ever be implemented. geez.


----------



## wranga (Nov 1, 2009)

have you women that feel so threatend getting a taxi ever looked at the front and rear of the taxi? it has number plates. write this number down before you get in the taxi. when you get in the taxi look at the dash and you will see a picture of the driver, it has a number and the drivers name. write it down. feeling safer are we now? if the driver acts in anyway inappropriate report the driver which you have the details of to the police and the taxi company


----------



## vrhq08 (Nov 1, 2009)

ive never had any problems with taxi drivers ive had a few creepy old men but never bad enough 2 put me off catching a taxi, i have been called to pick my sisters and her mates up from random locations where a taxi driver has made them feel so oncomfy they got out of the car. most male taxi drivers ive had are great i did have a really cranky nasty woman one once though. i dont agree with the idea but thats probs just coz i can handle myself in situations like that


----------



## baxtor (Nov 1, 2009)

ravan said:


> get off your high horse, it was only a suggestion, its not like it'll ever be implemented. geez.



No high horse involved. It is a ridiculous idea with the sole aim of making somebody with some kind of insecurity feel more secure. If you have an insecurity it's up to you to deal with it, not me.
I freely admit to having certain insecurities of my own and I will deal with them just as I have all my life and women need to do the same.


----------



## scorps (Nov 1, 2009)

Stupid and sexist, Lets make men only taxis then, or how about taxis that only white or only black people can get in. Thats the thing about Australia there is meant to be no sexist or racist things around grow up


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

So, if you are a female and feel more secure with a female driver, then someone that looked like this would be acceptable, right?
Middle aged, homely looking... yeah?


----------



## itbites (Nov 1, 2009)

Yer after the driver has finished assaulting you take down the number that sure clears everything up now doesn't it...

I cannot believe how pathetic some peoples attitude is oh no wait yes I can...

I cbf bothering to continue on with this thread because certain people don't seem to understand the concept of wanting to feel safe whilst paying for a service.

I know one thing though ever since my own mother was almost raped!!! 
I will no longer let her catch cabs anytime after dark.

Not all or even most cab drivers are like that but just that few that are is enough to put me off using that service.

Lucky for me I don't drink whilst out & travel home alone at night.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

Funny how there are women only gyms and taxis yet they would be the first to be out the front screaming "equality" and burning their bras if men did it!!


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

In saying that though I really don't see a problem and thinks it's actually a good idea. I would like my female family members to feel safe while catching a taxi as I have caught some with some very rude,arrogant ******ers all of which were male.

I had one turn to me and say "I don't need your *****" because I told him which route to take (He copped quite a mouthful and didn't seem so confident by the time I left that taxi.

Another time I was catching a taxi from Darling Harbor to Glebe, It was around midnight as I just finished work and it should have only taken about 10 minutes and about $13.....He took me all through redfern back up around broadway and then stopped at the footbridge theatre (my destination) and expected me to pay $30...I threw $10 at him and walked off.


I have a lot more taxi horror stories.


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

The one in Melbourne wanted to refuse to take me,because it was only going to cost $7... from the RCH to the Vic Markets. I think he only took me because i had a 1 yr old with me..rude !!!


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 1, 2009)

It should and will happen . l wont let my daughters catch taxis in Melb , there have been too many assaults , robberys and rapes BY THE TAXI DRIVER . While there is police checks on drivers lately there have been numerous cases of Indian drivers " lending " their license and cab to a mate while they have a sleep . Besides , there used to be lots of women cabbies in Melb before it got too scary for them , this would give them opportunity for employment .


----------



## wranga (Nov 1, 2009)

MzSel said:


> The one in Melbourne wanted to refuse to take me,because it was only going to cost $7... from the RCH to the Vic Markets. I think he only took me because i had a 1 yr old with me..rude !!!


 believe it or not its against the law for a driver to refuse to drive you. sit in his taxi and tell him to take you where you asked or take you to the closest police station. also write down his taxi number and driver authority number which has the drivers photo on it and is displayed on the dash and report the driver


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha ha  Notice that all the people against the idea are men?


----------



## Hetty (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been refused too, me and my partner were coming back from a concert and the driver said "no good for me" when we told him the location because it wasn't far enough for him. The next driver took us, the fare was $20 or so, so it wasn't like it was a really short trip.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Funny how there are women only gyms and taxis yet they would be the first to be out the front screaming "equality" and burning their bras if men did it!!



thats a sexist comment, and i know i wouldnt be doing that. i would respect the fact men want their own facilities. grow up. also im not going to continue with this thread so you can fight amongst yourselves, pa about how women dont deserve the right ot feel safe because it makes us sexist. yeh i can see who the real sexists are here.... anyway this is just pathetic i cant believe how sensitive some people can be over an idea that hasn't even happened..... truly.....


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> Ha ha  Notice that all the people against the idea are men?



Not true


----------



## Pythonking (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm impartial either way, if you feel scared buy a tazzer  I did


----------



## Weezer (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Ww. Sorry but I have seen violent things happen to females around me and if it's a crime for me to be insecure about being driven around by an older male I do not know then lock me up.
> I was just saying I think it's a good idea because I know many many women who have the exact same "insecurity."
> I was not asking Australia to "adapt" to it. I was simply saying I thought it would be a good idea and I don't think I'm the only one who feels that way.



Oh.

My.

God.

I definitely see a future for you as a social worker.

I'm going to start my own taxi company just for men where all the drivers are sleazy cougars who grope the passengers late at night and always say dirty things and it will be black with fully sick subwoofers and there will be a beer fridge in the back and the logo will be KD Lang dressed as Satan and the stereo will always be stuck on eleven and no matter where you are going you will always end up at the strip club and if you order a maxi it comes with a Playboy bunny who forgot to dress properly and she cooks pizza while you cruise around listening to 50 Cent watching Girls Gone Wold videos on the bigscreen in the back and the cougar keeps slipping you pics of herself which she got Matty Johns to take of her and she also lets you drink shots of tequila from wherever you like.

No women allowed.

Now get back in the kitchen and cook me some eggs.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Oh.
> 
> My.
> 
> ...



The male drivers would grope other male passengers? Have fun with that :lol:


----------



## Weezer (Nov 1, 2009)

hahha damn I need to rewrite that line- I meant COUGARS;

Definition: older ladies that love younger men- kinda a milf with a high drive for umm ___

But the guy things sounds kinda kinky and awesome. Now my jeans are kinda chafin' me.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> thats a sexist comment, and i know i wouldnt be doing that. i would respect the fact men want their own facilities. grow up. also im not going to continue with this thread so you can fight amongst yourselves, pa about how women dont deserve the right ot feel safe because it makes us sexist. yeh i can see who the real sexists are here.... anyway this is just pathetic i cant believe how sensitive some people can be over an idea that hasn't even happened..... truly.....



If you bothered to read my post under my original one you would see i'm not against it

To be honest I think you only posted this thread to cause controversy and stir the pot.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> If you bothered to read my post under my original one you would see i'm not against it
> 
> To be honest I think you only posted this thread to cause controversy and stir the pot.


 Bahahaha. If that's what you want to think then go ahead. I was actually genuinly interested in what people would think about the idea. I read something about it online and wondered what kind of support it would have from Australians. Although I think I should have asked people who value other people's opnions, not just their own


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Weezer said:


> hahha damn I need to rewrite that line- I meant COUGARS;
> 
> Definition: older ladies that love younger men- kinda a milf with a high drive for umm ___
> 
> But the guy things sounds kinda kinky and awesome. Now my jeans are kinda chafin' me.



One day we'll see you in your custom "man groping" taxi, living the dream


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Although I think I should have asked people who value other people's opnions, not just their own



Didn't you just do that exact thing to me?
Contradiction can feel like a tonne of bricks can't it?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

scorps said:


> Stupid and sexist, Lets make men only taxis then, or how about taxis that only white or only black people can get in. Thats the thing about Australia there is meant to be no sexist or racist things around grow up


Perhaps you should _read _her posts, she stated that she thinks men only taxis would be fine too, white or black people only taxis are just stupid ideas, the point is to stop young and vunerable women getting hurt or assaulted. 

I think it's a great idea, if it's optional then it's a brilliant idea. I hope our government passes it soon.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Didn't you just do that exact thing to me?
> Contradiction can feel like a tonne of bricks can't it?



Nope, because unlike you I would respect that if you wanted a man's only taxi that you desrve one to feel safe  Whereas you jumped to the conclusion of it being sexism.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

What about Big Trace? She knows a thing or two about taxis, and she definitely likes women?


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Nope, because unlike you I would respect that if you wanted a man's only taxi that you desrve one to feel safe  Whereas you jumped to the conclusion of it being sexism.



Well to be honest the whole concept is sexist and prejudicial. Excluding a person based on sex is you guessed it.....SEXIST!!

I really hate know it all children who don't like listening to others opinions!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

Myra was a competent driver too by all reports.
Get in her cab?


----------



## ladybredli (Nov 1, 2009)

I think its a good idea, the less leering on the part of older, sleazy men I have to put with, the better. I think they should really do in depth background checks into people who are hired as taxi drivers.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 1, 2009)

if u dont feel safe catching a cab with a male driver, catch a bus!! should feel safe with more people on it!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Well to be honest the whole concept is sexist and prejudicial. Excluding a person based on sex is you guessed it.....SEXIST!!
> 
> I really hate know it all children who don't like listening to others opinions!



Do you agree with all men's gyms? How about all men's hairdressers? You guessed it, there are all excluding people based on sex. What's that called again...?

And I am not a child, and I do listen to other people's opnions. I have listened to all of yours haven't I? I have already stated I can understand why women's groups can be sexually discriminating but this is potentially stoping crimes such as abuse and rape worldwide.
Or is that not important to you.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Myra was a competent driver too by all reports.
> Get in her cab?


 
*You'd be right with Myra, she only liked children. *


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> if u dont feel safe catching a cab with a male driver, catch a bus!! should feel safe with more people on it!!



I would but buses don't run 24/7


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

Isn't it rather ironic how the majority of people who disagree with this idea are older men?


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

Really Fritzi, what you were inferring was that you don't like the fact that people that don't look like you are driving cabs. Indians, _those bloody Pakis, _etc
I have spent a fair chunk of my life in the UK and I've seen this so many times before...
It's the usual 'bash a person doing a job that we consider beneath us' trick.

Stop being a princess and get some kind of understanding of the world.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I would but buses don't run 24/7



looks like god gave us legs for a reason then  ha ...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> looks like god gave us legs for a reason then  ha ...


 And what if it's too far to walk? 
You'd have an even better chance of getting assaulted if you walked.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> How about all men's hairdressers?



Is there such a thing? 

Real men go to barbers....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Really Fritzi, what you were inferring was that you don't like the fact that people that don't look like you are driving cabs. Indians, _those bloody Pakis, _etc
> I have spent a fair chunk of my life in the UK and I've seen this so many times before...
> It's the usual 'bash a person doing a job that we consider beneath us' trick.
> 
> Stop being a princess and get some kind of understanding of the world.



I find that offensive. I do not racially discriminate and how dare you imply that I do. I don't believe cabbies are underneath us, I am just sick of the things I have to put up with when being driven home.
I am not a princess and I understand the world a whole lot better than most people my age so I'd appreciate it if you keep comments like that to yourself.
Also, all the pictures of the women you have posted look like respectable ladies, don't tell me your judging them because they don't look like the rest of us? God forbid!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Is there such a thing?
> 
> Real men go to barbers....



So you go to a hairdresser then....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wraps self in flame reatrdent suit.


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe you should get your licence if your so worried about cabs. This thread is getting pathetic..stop having a go at every single person that disagrees with you!!

I know i can whine and whinge alot but sheeeeeeesh ..


----------



## Weezer (Nov 1, 2009)

CAT FIGHT !!!!!

hey i am all about equality and women's right, so it is only fair that you fight in lingerie whilst i stand around wth my macho sexist buddies drinking beer and talking about footy and slapping the waitresses on the rear. Go Manly !!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Maybe you should get your licence if your so worried about cabs. This thread is getting pathetic..stop having a go at every single person that disagrees with you!!
> 
> I know i can whine and whinge alot but sheeeeeeesh ..



IF you read the very first post, I'm not elegible for it yet. And I'm not arguing with every single person who disagrees with me, I'm arguing with the people who think that because I want the right to feel safe in cabs that I'm sexist. IF THAT'S TRUE THEN IM A BIG SEXIST SEXISM MASTER.  Anyway you guys can squabble about it yourselves this is my last post here. Go nuts.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> And what if it's too far to walk?
> You'd have an even better chance of getting assaulted if you walked.



well stay home and stay wrapped up in a cotton then


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Maybe you should get your licence if your so worried about cabs. This thread is getting pathetic..stop having a go at every single person that disagrees with you!!
> 
> I know i can whine and whinge alot but sheeeeeeesh ..



Give her a cigar! Excellent post!


I am yet to visit a barber which doesn't also do women, I am yet to see an all male gym. Again I don't think it's a bad idea...my problem was that you posted this to start a fight with members which shows how very immature you are.


Your going to be very sore when reality bites your ****!


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I'm arguing with the people who think that because I want the right to feel safe in cabs .




So you think all men are out to abuse you either mentally, psychically or emotionally? 
Hmmm someone lives under a rock


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Give her a cigar! Excellent post!
> 
> 
> I am yet to visit a barber which doesn't also do women, I am yet to see an all male gym. Again I don't think it's a bad idea...my problem was that you posted this to start a fight with members which shows how very immature you are.
> ...



I know I said my last post was my previous one but I changed my mind.
I CAN NOIT GET MY LICENCE YET. CAN YOU NOT READ. 
And I did NOT post this to get people to fight, how can you prove that? You guys have turned it INTO a fight yourselves.
I in no way asked people to fight about this. 
What, just because I'm 17 I know nothing about the real world. I don't go to highschool I study at TAFE by choice to get a good career, I also work and pay for EVERYTHING myself, my parents pay for NOTHING. My father has an incurable spine disease, should have been disabled in a wheel chair 5 years ago, and has no income, we live off a casual rate income. The government will provide no disability pension.Yeah, I have no idea what it's like to be faced with real life sitations. I think I'm going alright for 17. Please.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> So you think all men are out to abuse you either mentally, psychically or emotionally?
> Hmmm someone lives under a rock


God you are stubborn , READ MY OTHER BLOODY POSTS. I said I have met lots of decent cabbie drivers that are m,en and no I don't thinkall men are oiut to get me I just don't like being sexually threatened by old ones.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think this is the last time I will use this forum.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Give her a cigar! Excellent post!
> 
> 
> I am yet to visit a barber which doesn't also do women, I am yet to see an all male gym. Again I don't think it's a bad idea...my problem was that you posted this to start a fight with members which shows how very immature you are.
> ...


 Really? 

Well one time I went into a barber and asked to have my hair done, and do you know what they told me?? MEN ONLY. 
I honestly don't think you're socially competent enough to go a gym, or anywhere with people for that matter... considering you purposely insult young women because you're not manly enough to insult a full grown man.

In No way is she immature, I think you're the one being immature by whinging and insulting her just because you don't agree with her idea.

I think you're going to be very sore when you attempt to insult a fully grown man..


----------



## baxtor (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> thats a sexist comment, and i know i wouldnt be doing that. i would respect the fact men want their own facilities. grow up. also im not going to continue with this thread so you can fight amongst yourselves,.



Not going to continue with it:
since this statement we've had #53,56,57,60.66,68,74, 75,79,83,84,85


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Not going to continue with it:
> since this statement we've had #53,56,57,60.66,68,74 and 75


oh get over it , i can do what i want, are you going to stop me ? i will post as much as i want, but i couldnt be bothered wasting my time on you. but you wasted your time recording all those numbers? Loser.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Really?
> 
> Well one time I went into a barber and asked to have my hair done, and do you know what they told me?? MEN ONLY.
> I honestly don't think you're socially competent enough to go a gym, or anywhere with people for that matter... considering you purposely insult young women because you're not manly enough to insult a full grown man.
> ...



 God, Yet another 12 year old with "life experience" maybe you should go do your homework


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> God, Yet another 12 year old with "life experience" maybe you should go do your homework



You were obviously so experienced at 12 weren't you. Shut up man you're just pathetic.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> You were obviously so experienced at 12 weren't you. Shut up man you're just pathetic.



says the attention seeker "my mother has paddle pop sticks for legs, and my dad is part ape"

Seriously who would share that on a forum?
An attention seeker, that's who


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> says the attention seeker "my mother has paddle pop sticks for legs, and my dad is part ape"
> 
> Seriously who would share that on a forum?
> An attention seeker, that's who



what the ******, i didnt say any of that ****? your the attention seeker, what are your 14? thats why you dont show your age i bet. and i shared it because im not ashamed of who i am. and i have life experience, more than you probably do. do you play runescape all day? thats pretty cool.. i wanna be as cool as you.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> what the ******, i didnt say any of that ****? your the attention seeker, what are your 14? thats why you dont show your age i bet. and i shared it because im not ashamed of who i am. and i have life experience, more than you probably do. do you play runescape all day? thats pretty cool.. i wanna be as cool as you.




:?what is runescape?
Don't worry im sure the violins and harps will soon start playing
So sad you need to air your dirty laundry on a public forum


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> :?what is runescape?
> Don't worry im sure the violins and harps will soon start playing
> So sad you need to air your dirty laundry on a public forum



i see you didnt reply to the age thing. that means you must only be 13.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> i see you didnt reply to the age thing. that means you must only be 13.



No I just decided not to stoop to the level of a teenager with the mentality of a 7 year old


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

Elapid said:


> No I just decided not to stoop to the level of a teenager with the mentality of a 7 year old



6, actually.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> 6, actually.



If you want to continue your childish behavior than PM me
People don't need to read this pathetic crap


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

how about you stop replying to this if its so patheti and childish? im trying to get mods to delete. so can someone get them to do it please and thankyou.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Also, all the pictures of the women you have posted look like respectable ladies, don't tell me your judging them because they don't look like the rest of us? God forbid!


No Frizzy, they are all murderers. The first one (Rosemary West) raped and killed females (including her own children). The second one is Tracey Wiggington. The third was Myra Hindley.
All used vehicles to secure their prey.
None were Indian/Pakistani/Sri Lankan cab drivers though...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2009)

itbites said:


> Well perhaps if these male taxi drivers weren't trying to FORCE themselves onto intoxicated/vulnerable
> 
> women/girls there would be no need for "specialist services"



Forcing themselves??? Are you kidding!? Some of these Melbourne cabbies are hot! :lol: They tell me about all of their conquests when I get into the cab and sell themselves nothing short of sex gods! I'd love to stay in the cab and talk to them more, but more often than not the stench forces me to move on


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally I think they need those 60mm plexiglas screens completely enclosing the driver. I get sick of some of these blokes pretending to grab the gear knob in an automatic car and sticking their hand on my knee! Shhhhesh!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I think this is the last time I will use this forum.


Stormfront have a forum that might better suit you? :lol::lol:
jokes


----------



## Kersten (Nov 1, 2009)

Mother of god................


----------



## billiemay (Nov 1, 2009)

I did have one taxi driver drive me to an atm and force me to give him all my money. But I did also throw up in his car. Thought it was a bit suss not to be able to pay on his machine though. 

Haha that's very irrelevant. Who cares whether or not one is set up. If it is the people who want to use it can... You just have to keep in mind that women can't drive


----------



## Adzo (Nov 1, 2009)

MzSel said:


> What would you like next ? Women only trains? Bahhh


There was a current affairs show on the ABC today running a segment about female only trains in major cities in India.



Elapid said:


> So you think all men are out to abuse you either mentally, psychically or emotionally?
> Hmmm someone lives under a rock


The sad thing is she would be not alone in thinking this.
This link was posted on another forum I frequent. 
Sad way to live.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

Adzo said:


> There was a current affairs show on the ABC today running a segment about female only trains in major cities in India.
> 
> The sad thing is she would be not alone in thinking this.
> This was posted on another forum I frequent.
> Sad way to live.


I cant believe u got me to read that bs


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 1, 2009)

Dunno if it's been said but I can't see the need for a "Women's Taxi" after all it isn't that far from the KItchen to the bedroom is it?


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

Adzo said:


> The sad thing is she would be not alone in thinking this.
> This was posted on another forum I frequent.
> Sad way to live.



Yeah and all lights in the sky are UFO's, the government is trying to control your mind with flu shots. Go make yourself a tin foil hat buddy.

It's like saying all women will drown their babies....after all there have been quite a few cases of that you nutjob


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

I think its a good idea y dont we just segregate everyone so we dont hav ne more whining


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2009)

Wasn't there a male taxi driver up in NT raping young blokes who passed out in his cab recently? I think I only want female cab drivers as well.....


----------

